# Is my new Classic really that bad compared to the older type?



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey all, I recently took advantage of the low prices on Amazon to upgrade my dead Cubika to a much better Classic.

Really pleased with my purchase and happy with the results so far, athough i'm now looking for a new grinder!









After reading slot of the Gaggia related forum it seems that my New Classic is a bit rubbish compared to the ones made a few years ago. but in what way. I understand the solenoid is a less robust/reliable type..which annoys me as when it eventually dies it will be £50 to replace.

I recently rebuilt a Gaggia coffee for a friend and the internals look pretty much the same.

So please tell me what else is wrong with the new compared to old?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gaggia (Saeco) were taken over by Philips around 2009. As you point out, the solenoid was changed but that's the only difference as far as I am aware. There were some initial problems around the time of the change - 2009-10 but I think this was sorted out so I wouldn't worry about your Classic. Maintain it well and it should give good service. Best bit of advice I can give is, when steaming, make sure you replenish the boiler as the pump doesn't refill when the steam switch is on. The boiler can run out of water - it's only 100cl capacity. After steaming, pop a jug under the brew head and let it run until it stops spluttering. That way you know you've refilled the boiler and avoided overheating the element.


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Gaggia (Saeco) were taken over by Philips around 2009. As you point out, the solenoid was changed but that's the only difference as far as I am aware. There were some initial problems around the time of the change - 2009-10 but I think this was sorted out so I wouldn't worry about your Classic. Maintain it well and it should give good service. Best bit of advice I can give is, when steaming, make sure you replenish the boiler as the pump doesn't refill when the steam switch is on. The boiler can run out of water - it's only 100cl capacity. After steaming, pop a jug under the brew head and let it run until it stops spluttering. That way you know you've refilled the boiler and avoided overheating the element.


Thanks, I have been doing the above as used to doing it with my Cubika's even smaller boiler! Good to know the Classics's not a bad deal after all. and I am getting some really nice shots from it now after some practice!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with the new Gaggia Classics

The main 'issue' that some people have, is a smaller solenoid is included than older models, and that the machine comes with pressurised filter baskets and not the normal / standard one.

This leads to a number of machines being returned, but probably less than if a standard baskets was included as the pressurised ones work quite well with supermarket pre-ground coffee.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I had two new Classics and both developed a bad leak/ permanent drip through the steam wand. Amazon exchanged the first for another and the second I sent back for refund last Tuesday and received the refund on Friday. Great service from Amazon but instead of risking a third I opted to buy a second hand Heavenly. Great decision.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

As far as the steam wand leaks are concerning. My research online leads me to the conclusion that a leaking steam wond is quite common on older machines ( wear and tear ). Got my Classic before Christmas second hand on ebay. The steam wand dripped from day one. I also read that you should only lightly close it off with finger tips, and not force the steam wand closed.

I remember a few years ago, whenever a particular friend came to visit for a few days, I ended up having to replace my tap washers in my bathroom after there stay, as they dripped afterwards from over tightening.

I'm not suggesting this was the case which your two new classics. But having the same problem with two new machines is worrying concerning possible build quality of the new steam valves being fitted. I've just ordered a new valve , and looking forward to a drip free wand, and better steam presure.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

On the first machine (bought at the end of November 2012) the leak got really bad after about six weeks so that I had to have a container underneath it. I changed the steam valve and everything was hunky dory for about three days and then the drip started again until I needed a container again after a few days. I exchanged the Classic for a new one (after putting the original steam valve back on, so I have a spare nearly new if you ever need one). The new one ran for about two weeks before the permadrip started, so when another forum member offered me a Heavenly at the right price I sent the dripping Classic back to Amazon for refund and put the money towards the cost of the Fracino. It does seem odd that I had the same fault twice on different machines but I'm really pleased with the outcome, I love the Heavenly (as does my wife).

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Glenn said:


> There's nothing wrong with the new Gaggia Classics
> 
> The main 'issue' that some people have, is a smaller solenoid is included than older models, and that the machine comes with pressurised filter baskets and not the normal / standard one.
> 
> This leads to a number of machines being returned, but probably less than if a standard baskets was included as the pressurised ones work quite well with supermarket pre-ground coffee.


Thanks for the reply, yeah the baskets are a bit annoying, why they dont just include a normal double basket is beyond me..although i guess its to cater to the masses. Luckily for me I already had my old Cubika baskets so no problems. the solenoid hasn't posed any problems so far, and the wand isnt leaking yet.

My experience with the machine so far has been the upgrade I was expecting and a little more! I am really happy with it, I was just starting to worry i had made a bad decision by buying new.

Since buying it Ive also bought a knock simple tamp and hard modded my (pretty awful) Cuisinart grinder And managed to produce best shots Ive ever made.

Also luckily for me, Mark at Winchester coffee roasters, does really great beans and excellent friendly advice.

Thanks for all your replies guys its good to know!


----------

